# Next "WhiTTe Rose" Yorkshire Meet - 25th April (Xscape)



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Please note, this meeting is now at Xscape Castleford (edge of main car park - near KFC roundabout)

Usual time 7:30

New members VERY welcome!

Hope everyone is hungry as we are looking at going for a SUPER STEAK









Just please post on here in next 24hrs if you are coming and if you are bringing a +1 (as we need to book a table)

Defo
Darthhawkeye
Phil3012
TondyTT + 1
Atom1
Holla_j
SVStu
TootRS


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I should be able to make this one hopefully.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll be there, sunshine n' all 

Might have a GoPro then too so will get some nice shots of the drive


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes please, count me in .


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I think TootRS, Richard (R8) are coming, JamieKip has made noises if he is free...

I wonder if we could make 10 this time? Where are we eating?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

As spring has sprung I should be along to this one.

How come I missed the biggest piece of dead animal in the world evening, you must have gone thro a whole cow each!

See you soon Stu.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SVStu said:


> As spring has sprung I should be along to this one.
> 
> How come I missed the biggest piece of dead animal in the world evening, you must have gone thro a whole cow each!
> 
> See you soon Stu.


Dont worry im sure we will go back again, probably a bigger turn out next time, so will have to order 2 cows :lol:

Go my GoPro yesterday, so will be testing it out. Hopefully have a good cruise out.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Right guys, Brad and myself are probably going to an open pit lane at Cadwell that day, it might be a better idea in that case if we postpone the hudds cruise until May (lighter evenings better for this anyway as I have a great photo spot in mind), and go somewhere a bit closer to the usual territory.

Is this ok with everyone?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fine with me, still juggling works diaries at the moment though, but hope to make it.

Is the plan to meet at Cedar Court still?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I finish work at 7:15 and coming from Cas, will take me 15-20 mins to get there so may be a tad late, would this be an issue?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, so are we saying meet up at Xscape instead then?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Atom1 said:


> I finish work at 7:15 and coming from Cas, will take me 15-20 mins to get there so may be a tad late, would this be an issue?


Shouldnt be an issue, we hang about until 8pm.



Darthhawkeye said:


> Ok, so are we saying meet up at Xscape instead then?


Im easy wherever we meet, more concerned about where we eat


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > I finish work at 7:15 and coming from Cas, will take me 15-20 mins to get there so may be a tad late, would this be an issue?
> ...


Second that!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Guys I'm confused :? (easily done)

Are we meeting at Cedar Court or Xscape?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

If we said Xscape then that's easier for others due to work right?

Xscape 7.30pm

Eatery???


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Plenty of places to eat at Xscape and would save some petrol/diesel


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just kidding by the way!

How about heading up to the Wetherby Whaler again?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, Xscape it is then - Could always do a curry if nothing else comes up :wink:

Will change the post details to let every know.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Not going to lie chaps.... Curry trumps fish & chips every time, Phil, you sure your a born and bred Yorkshireman?

Fish & chips :lol:

In all seriousness though, we've had top food since I joined the fold at Christmas. So I'm hoping everyone's happy to maintain high levels of cuisine and fine dining. After all, we do drive round in women's cars :wink:

I'm a little lost as to who's leading this one, surely they've chosen a venue with suitable grub..?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought it was pull up at Mc Donald's have a burger a chips then fly out of the car park as fast and as lethal as possible with complete disregard for other road users, only to produce a pittyfull and un necesary bit of tyre squeal. It seems to be how it's done in Cas, I'm guessing were going for abit more class as apposed to Cas.lol

Jokes aside, we could decide once we are all there and see how we feel?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Not going to lie chaps.... Curry trumps fish & chips every time, Phil, you sure your a born and bred Yorkshireman?


Technically not mate as I'm from Middlesbrough area originally, which has only been part of Yorkshire since 1995 and even then it's still debatable!

We could do Cummin Lounge again?, it's never disappointed before!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to lie chaps.... Curry trumps fish & chips every time, Phil, you sure your a born and bred Yorkshireman?
> ...


Haha that explains the fish and chips then.

Steak house didnt disappoint either :lol: its a great drive too, cruise right past the Cumin lounge and keep going for another 10 mins.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd be up for Steak.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Shall I book a table then?

Shaun do you mind doing the head count? I think I've got my mate tagging along again as we will be coming back from the track event.

I will ask Harrison if he has any extras joining us...

I'll get a table booked tonight as they can get very busy. I treid to go on friday but they were packed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh btw I'm bringing the wife if that's okay


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

holla_j said:


> Oh btw I'm bringing the wife if that's okay


Bloody hell that's moved fast! Last time you'd ditched her...
:lol:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I might have to meet you there guys.

Brad, do you have the address of the place please?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> I might have to meet you there guys.
> 
> Brad, do you have the address of the place please?


The Rythre Arms, Ryther Village, Near Tadcaster, North Yorkshire, LS24 9EE, United Kingdom

See you there, I will book a table tonight.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in tadcaster! Haha. Round trip for me, might have to leave early on thursday unfortunately as I have to go to a bar opening that I'm DJing for. Sorry about that but its a downside to my job!


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey up lads,

A new bar that I'm DJing for is having its launch party tonight and I have to work it as the other DJ is ill. Only just found out a hour and half before it opens! I'm so sorry I'm missing out again, i'm gutted. Have a great time and drive safe, will see you soon!


----------

